# Bali



## throknor

hi would like to find out more about any work for someone in the security field in bali


----------



## MrSam

throknor said:


> hi would like to find out more about any work for someone in the security field in bali


Unless you are being sponsored by a company in Indonesia, you will not be able to find work in Bali. And the likelihood of a company sponsoring an expat for a job that can be done by a local would be very low indeed.


----------



## herlin

yeah indonesia is quite hard to get a job without a visa unless you wanna get local pay..





throknor said:


> hi would like to find out more about any work for someone in the security field in bali


----------



## jennymom

I was in Bali on a vacantion. They have pretty good laws about getting job, you need visa 100%


----------



## Lizard2013

That is if you can live on small amount of money.

Which is not much


----------

